# Wuselfaktor hoch zehn - Diese Aufbauspiele und Simulationen lassen uns nicht mehr los



## Gast1669461003 (4. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wuselfaktor hoch zehn - Diese Aufbauspiele und Simulationen lassen uns nicht mehr los* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wuselfaktor hoch zehn - Diese Aufbauspiele und Simulationen lassen uns nicht mehr los


----------



## snoggo (4. Dezember 2013)

Das dürfte das erste Special sein, wo ich alle genannte Spiele besitze, wenn auch nicht zwangsläufig alle Teile der Reihe (Sim City).
Theme Hospital spiel ich mittlerweile auch gern aufm Tablet.
Und The Movies ist in der Tat zu unrecht in Vergessenheit geraten :/


----------



## Prime85 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Tropico-Reihe fehlt mir noch in der Liste.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand Knights and Merchants damals ganz gut. 
Hab eben gesehen dass erst vor kurzem ein neuer Patch dafür erschienen ist und es sogar ein Fan-Remake (Mod) gibt, dass auch auf aktuellen Betriebssystemen läuft. Mal sehen ob da demnächst die GOG Version gekauft wird.


----------



## kornhill (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe sofort an FTL denken müssen. Keine Ahnung ob das hier reinpasst, aber ein geniales Spiel und quasi eine Art "Cpt.Kirk Simulation" ...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. Dezember 2013)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich habe sofort an FTL denken müssen. Keine Ahnung ob das hier reinpasst, aber ein geniales Spiel und quasi eine Art "Cpt.Kirk Simulation" ...


 

Naja aber einen "Wuselfaktor" hat es bei maximal 8 Crewmitgliedern nicht wirklich


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2013)

hm ja, Tropico hätte sich auch einen Platz in der Liste verdient, aber wen willste dafür rauswerfen? Auch wenn das Bild Suboptimal ist, aber auch B&W wuselt
Ansonsten hab ich so 70% von der Liste gespielt und bei den anderen frag ich mich eher; warum die nicht auch?

Aber da fallen mir noch ein paar ein:
Startopia
Cities in Motion (1)
Industriegigant
Airline Tycoon
und auch wenn es jetzt nicht so super Wuselt
Plants vs. Zombies


----------



## Monalye (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gestern eine Pepper Version von einem überarbeiteten Siedler II gefunden, Siedler II war eines der ersten PC-Spiele, das ich exzessiv gespielt hatte 
Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall installieren und nochmal in Nostalgie schwelgen, darauf freu ich mich besonders 
Siedler IV hab ich sehr viel im Koop gespielt und dabei oft gegen einen Kumpel gewonnen, der immer fix und fertig war, wenn meine Armeen anmarschierten ("wie kannst du jetzt schon soviel haben??" )


----------



## Chemenu (5. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Siedler IV hab ich sehr viel im Koop gespielt und dabei oft gegen einen Kumpel gewonnen, der immer fix und fertig war, wenn meine Armeen anmarschierten ("wie kannst du jetzt schon soviel haben??" )


 Ungefähr das gleiche kenn ich von Partien Age of Empires II gegen einen Kumpel.
Der kam immer mit riesigen Armeen und Kriegselefanten an. Da halfen dann auch meine doppelten Burgmauern nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (6. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mal grob addiere wie viele Stunden meines Lebens ich mit Spielen wie Die Siedler, Anno, Theme Hospital oder Tropico verbracht habe merke ich wie alt ich eigentlich schon bin.


----------



## cobrajet1 (27. Januar 2014)

da fehlt doch einiges:

Popolous + Popolous 2
Centurion
Silworm
Swiv
Gauntlet
Dungeon Keeper
Lemmings
Dune 2
Starcraft Reihe
Warcraft Reihe
Command + Conquer Reihe
Total Annihilation
Theme Park
Super Cars II

Nur um ein paar wenige zu nennen


----------



## pisskut (27. Januar 2014)

Transport Tycoon!!!


----------



## Eickes (28. Januar 2014)

In Castle Story wird auch sehr viel Gewuselt


----------

